# Thoughts on my boys



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wondering what y'all's thoughts on my boys were  

They are very hairy and fighting the collar and my 9yr old sister is setting them up, and out of like 50 pics these were the only decent ones... Though they look so nice in person  

First is Phoenix Farm Justice 
(Phoenix Farm Ida Special Order x Phoenix Farm Mine That Bird)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Then we have Phoenix Farm Wind Chaser

(Phoenix Farm EF3 Twister x Phoenix Farm Girlfriends WarPaint *S)


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I think you should stack them and she should take the pics! And have the sun to the photographers back. Wind Chaser looks not impressed!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I think you should bring that first one down and leave him with me for a while..lol. I got to figure out how to stop my girls from eating so much so they don't look so fat and if he is chasing them around they can't stop to eat.. Just kidding know they are way to young.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Erica, we tried that lol! My sister isn't very patient when it comes to taking pics for me.. And for some reason.. They stand better/longer for her then for me :roll:

Lol! No, he wasn't lol! You woulda thought we were killing them all the screaming that went on lol! We came in the house and my mom was like "what's wrong? Who was yelling?!" Lol! 

LOL Barb! Don't worry, you can't see very well, but these boys have quite large bellies themselves lol! 
I find my Nigerians get big bellies and grow out of it when they are yearlings 


I will see if I can get my mom to help me with pics a little later


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump 

Anyone else?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute guys.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I am partial to the first buck because he is nephew to my Birdy..

The first guy... He looks like a very dairy, quite refined and angular buck. I can't tell much about his legs. He is a tad steep in that rump and it could be better proportioned to his body meaning it could be longer. I love his neck and I believe he'll throw some really correct feminine doe kids. His brisket is not as strong as the second buck.

The second guy doesn't seem to be as sharp and angular to me. He looks a tad roached in the loin and steep in the rump. I do really like the length he shows me hips to pins though. Justice looks to be shorter bodied than the Windchaser.. right?
I like the body capacity and depth of barrel that both of these boys have. 
Tell your sister she did a great job holding them & setting them up. I have a tough time wrestling the bucks myself. 

Overall I like them. Both of their biggest faults being a steep rump. Steep rumps used to irritate me a lot but now that I have seen a lot of goats I don't reallly mind them. Honestly I wouldn't even call a steep rump a fault. It seems more like a breed characteristic with Nigerians! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I kinda am too lol! 

They are really fluffy and their rumps rely aren't as steep as they seem.. Steep rumps REALLY irritate me! Lol!
Though the clipped pics I have of them don't show it either.. They HATE to be set up and fight a lot so they look better just standing out in the pen lol!

Thank you  
Yah, they kinda go back and forth on the length of body.. They are still growing so it's hard to tell really..

I'll let her know  thanks  she will be thrilled  it was her first time showing this year, she got to show Mazie at the two ring we went to. She got third in her class with her and I got 6th in the other ring, she tries to rub it in my face often lol! I let her  makes her happy lol!

Lol! They really bug me!! LOL!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Your sister is a sweetie for helping out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ yes she is  she enjoys the goats  she just hates taking pictures of me setting them up lol!

Anyone else have any thoughts on them??


----------

